# MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD: OBAMA PLANS $450 MILLION CASH FOR EGYPT...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Obama administration notified Congress on Friday that it would provide Egypt's new government an emergency cash infusion of $450 million, but the aid immediately encountered resistance from a prominent lawmaker wary of foreign aid and Egypt's new course under the leadership of the Muslim Brotherhood.

*Readers' Comments*

Readers shared their thoughts on this article.​
Read All Comments (331) »
The aid is part of the $1 billion in assistance that the Obama administration has pledged to Egypt to bolster its transition to democracy after the overthrow last year of the former president, Hosni Mubarak. Its fate, however, was clouded by concerns over the new government's policies and, more recently, the protests that damaged the American Embassy in Cairo.
The United States Agency for International Development notified Congress of the cash infusion on Friday morning during the pre-election recess, promptly igniting a smoldering debate over foreign aid and the administration's handling of crises in the Islamic world.

*http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/29/w...450-million-in-aid-meets-resistance.html?_r=0*


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I thought we had no money? Now we do for enemies?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Such friggin bullshit. 

We're up to our eyeballs in debt, unemployment is at record levels, gas prices are DOUBLE what they've traditionally been, and this jackass wants to toss a billion dollars to some assholes in Egypt, that have ties to terrorists that hate us? Yah sure, give money to muslims... not like they fly planes into our buildings, murder and rape our ambassadors, or continually threaten our existence simply because we exist. 

Can I get a ticket to Bizarro world? Maybe things over there are normal.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

How many times do these libtards have to give money to hostile countries to realize that it's going to go to their extremist rulers rather than the people. Thank God for Kay Granger.



> An influential Republican lawmaker, Representative Kay Granger of Texas, immediately announced that she would use her position as chairwoman of the House appropriations subcommittee overseeing foreign aid to block the distribution of the money. She said the American relationship with Egypt "has never been under more scrutiny" than it is in the wake of the election of President Mohamed Morsi, a former leader of the Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Give them 450 million in Wampum Bucks tainted with eboli.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

This guy is a disgrace, how can we recover from en economic depression when the POTUS is our own worst enemy and the people blindly drinking the Kool-Aide want to re-elect this guy WTF is going with our Nation.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was tending to think Romney and osama were no different. they would both continue to back big bankers, corporations and the wealthy at the expense of the rest of us, but have a real hard time believing Romney would financially back the muslim brotherhood and that's why if nothing else he will get my vote.


----------

